
Ask HN: How to get traction on an open source JavaScript project? - alistproducer2
I&#x27;ve been working on a front-end MV* framework for some time. It would be great to get other&#x27;s input ,feedback, and commits but I can&#x27;t seem to figure how exactly to go about doing it.<p>I&#x27;ve posted it to here a number of times but my posts just slide right off the 1st page into oblivion every time.<p>Does anyone who has experience building up an open source project care to share their story?
======
mentifex
How to get traction on an open source JavaScript project? It depends on what
you mean by "traction". I have been running an open-source JavaScript project
in artificial intelligence at [http://www.nlg-
wiki.org/systems/Mind](http://www.nlg-wiki.org/systems/Mind) and other venues
for a number of years. The JavaScript AI project is mainly in support of my
other AI projects at
[http://ai.neocities.org/AiSteps.html](http://ai.neocities.org/AiSteps.html)
and at
[http://github.com/PriorArt/AGI/wiki/MindGrid](http://github.com/PriorArt/AGI/wiki/MindGrid)
and [http://mind.sourceforge.net/js.html](http://mind.sourceforge.net/js.html)
and a host of other sites. Upshot? The JSAI project does not get "traction"
for itself; it exists to engender "traction" for the Mentifex Strong AI
project in Forth and in Perl. Netizens who might not want to download Forth
and the Mind.Forth AI will be perfectly willing to point MSIE at
[http://ai.neocities.org/AiMind.html](http://ai.neocities.org/AiMind.html) and
try out the JavaScript AI in English or the
[http://ai.neocities.org/Dushka.html](http://ai.neocities.org/Dushka.html) AI
in Russian. So, good luck in your search for "traction". Be glad that Netizens
do not actively hound you and denigrate you like they do Mentifex.

------
brudgers
Looking at the stories link for stories on your user profile page, I only saw
one javascript project as a 'Show HN' from several months ago. The link to it
is dead. If you're posting under a different account, it probably doing so
probably doesn't add any value.

Good luck.

